# [OFF] OSS4 vs ALSA (Que re-vive OSS4!)

## loopx

Bonsoir à tous, 

Petit off sur OSS4 vs ALSA pour discuter d'une éventuel migration de ALSA vers OSS version 4 (la "nouvelle" version libre).

Ce thread est tant pour la qualité, que la fonctionnalité ainsi (et surtout) de la compatibilité (avec les applications, et aussi avec les applications anti-OSS => ALSA => émulation ALSA sur OSSv4).

Dans mon cas, j'ai eu pas mal de souci (avec ALSA, je précise...), et j'en ai encore (la, maintenant, mon Amarok refuse de jouer, il plante après 10 secondes ... ; vive audacious ...). Voici mon principal souhait avec OSS :

- Amarok (et tout KDE)

- SMPlayer (mplayer donc)

- OpenTTD (  :Laughing:  ... ma nouvelle drogue)

- Chromium + ... flash ...

... tout cela est livré avec un petit sondage pour pourrait être fort intéressant ^^

Liens utiles :

http://www.opensound.com/press/2007/oss-gpl-cddl.txt

http://manuals.opensound.com/devlists/Linux.html

http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Applications_for_OSSv4

----------

## xaviermiller

Je devrai me renseigner de l'utilité d'OSS pour les applications pro-audio (via MAO Linux et AudioKeys). Après, je déciderai  :Wink: 

Si Jack fonctionne sans souci sur OSS4, j'essaierais bien  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je devrai me renseigner de l'utilité d'OSS pour les applications pro-audio (via MAO Linux et AudioKeys). Après, je déciderai 
> 
> Si Jack fonctionne sans souci sur OSS4, j'essaierais bien 

 

Je n'ai pas encore voté ... j'ai oublié d'ajouter un "jsais pas!"   :Laughing: 

J'ai lu sur une page qu'un gars à testé 4 mplayer en même temps : 2 en OSS, et 2 en ALSA (via émulation OSS) et ça passe   :Cool: 

EDIT: arf, trop déçu, ma carte est trop récente on dirait  :Sad:   :

http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

```

Ils supporte jusque ICH7   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT2: pourtant, ça semble quand même fonctionner, leur site serait-il à jour ?

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898737.html

EDIT3: 

```
Reasons for going Open Source:

OSS has been an open API specification with multiple implementations by 

independent developer communities. This has caused problems for application 

designers because there are minor differences between the implementations. The 

new open source community development model makes it possible to replace the 

obsolete and incompatible vendor specific sound subsystems and OSS 

implementations with a state-of-the-art implementation developed by 4Front 

Technologies. The goal has always been to standardize audio under POSIX 

compliant systems and this includes real time operating systems and embedded 

systems as well.

"We are open sourcing OSS because this provides a great opportunity for 

different communities to work together to provide wider audio hardware support 

for all operating systems." said Hannu Savolainen, CTO and chief architect of 

Open Sound System.

Industry Reaction:

"It's great to see 4Front releasing OSS under the Common Development and 

Distribution License (CDDL). It's something the OpenSolaris.community welcomes, 

and it provides an opportunity to improve sound support for all OpenSolaris 

distributions," says Stephen Lau, OpenSolaris board member.

"Fluendo is excited to see the open source release of 4Front Technologies 

advanced OSS implementation for UNIX® and Linux. Getting a unified and advanced 

sound system across all major UNIX® and Linux variants will be a big advantage 

for developers. We look forward to working together with 4Front Technologies to 

make sure the GStreamer multimedia framework and the Open Sound System 

integrates perfectly with each other", says Fluendo Business Development 

Manager Christian F.K. Schaller.

"With a long history of successful collaboration with 4Front, Creative looks 

forward to working with the Open Sound System community in ensuring that 

Creative Sound Blaster Live! and Sound Blaster Audigy sound cards have stable 

and well-supported drivers on Linux, Solaris and BSD. The open source release 

of Open Sound certainly helps our goal in providing cross-platform support for 

our products," said George Thorn, director of digital media relations for 

Creative Labs.
```

http://www.opensound.com/press/2007/oss-gpl-cddl.txt

EDIT4: ahhhhh, trouvé, c'est supporté normalement :

http://manuals.opensound.com/devlists/Linux.html

Intel High Definition Audio (ICH10)

 :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Note : OSS n'est jamais mort, c'est resté le système de son des autres Unix depuis toujours, mais pas avec les mêmes drivers que sous Linux par contre, ce sont des implémentations différents mais compatibles OSS (c'est pas pour rien que c'est standard  :Wink: ).

Bah chez moi ce ne sont que des FreeBSD, donc OSS de base sur le laptop, et OSSv4 sur le desktop (parce que la SB Live! 24bit n'est pas supportée par l'OSS de base), et les deux tournent nickel.  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Je ne connais pas réellement OSSv*, mais j'ai toujours utilisé ALSA, et ça a toujours fonctionné niquel, j'ai donc aucune raison de changer.

----------

## loopx

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je ne connais pas réellement OSSv*, mais j'ai toujours utilisé ALSA, et ça a toujours fonctionné niquel, j'ai donc aucune raison de changer.

 

C'est pas OSSv mais OSS  :Wink: 

Heu, il y aurais pas un problème avec ce forum ? Au boulot, j'ai des zero size reply (via proxy), et via ADSL, je viens de me prendre des erreurs de chargement (ai pas vu l'erreur exacte, car chromium la cache pour faire plus beau) ...

----------

## ghoti

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Jj'ai toujours utilisé ALSA, et ça a toujours fonctionné niquel, j'ai donc aucune raison de changer.

 

Oui mais voilà : quand on a connu le "vieil" OSS d'origine inclu dans le noyau parce qu'il n'y avait pas d'autre choix et que toutes les applis le réclamaient, 

qu'on a accueilli alsa comme le messie en y voyant le miracle de la création,

qu'on s'est rendu compte ensuite que notre matos tout neuf était certainement pourri puisqu'alsa ne pouvait en tirer que des borborygmes misérables et inaudibles en dépis de sa logorrhée de modules,

qu'enfin OSSv4 ne voyait pas où était le problème puisqu'il gérait tout ça tout seul dans son coin sans emm**der son monde, 

... ben il y a eu un choix à faire ...

Perso, j'ai fait un choix ... 

... que je remets en cause tous les jours : 

j'ai les deux systèmes et je redémarre alsa de temps en temps puisque malheureusement OSSv4 n'est pas supporté par toutes les applications ...

Peut-être que si j'avais mon mot à dire, ce serait : OSSv4 +1000 et alsa ==> poubelle, mais bon ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> j'ai les deux systèmes et je redémarre alsa de temps en temps puisque malheureusement OSSv4 n'est pas supporté par toutes les applications ...
> 
> Peut-être que si j'avais mon mot à dire, ce serait : OSSv4 +1000 et alsa ==> poubelle, mais bon ... 

 

Et avec le support ALSA dans OSS (émulation), ça passe pas bien ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour les cartes audio professionnelles, c'est pas gagné. Il n'y a pas énormément de choix, encore moins que ce qu'ALSA propose   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai voté "Trop tôt". OSS n'est pas déprécié, il est juste trop incomplet !

Pas de support USB (en BETA, ça me fait peur, je veux 100% de stabilité audio), donc pas de support pour mon interface MIDI => poubelle

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai voté "Trop tôt". OSS n'est pas déprécié, il est juste trop incomplet !
> 
> Pas de support USB (en BETA, ça me fait peur, je veux 100% de stabilité audio), donc pas de support pour mon interface MIDI => poubelle

 

J'ai lu qu'il avait tenté de déprécié OSS (avant la 4) ... et cela dure depuis des années, mais il est toujours la et il revient   :Cool:  . J'ai lu qu'il y a des cartes USB fonctionnel, maintenant, je ne sais pas lesquels ... et il semblerait que leur site ne soit pas à jour niveau hardware ...

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Et avec le support ALSA dans OSS (émulation), ça passe pas bien ?

 

Jamais essayé mais ça me paraît un peu "bricolage" puisque cela consiste à présenter les drivers OSS comme une pseudo carte son à Alsa   :Confused: 

Autant utiliser Alsa directement ! 

Enfin, il me semble, ou alors j'ai mal compris ...

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Et avec le support ALSA dans OSS (émulation), ça passe pas bien ? 
> 
> Jamais essayé mais ça me paraît un peu "bricolage" puisque cela consiste à présenter les drivers OSS comme une pseudo carte son à Alsa  
> 
> Autant utiliser Alsa directement ! 
> ...

 

Oui et non, tu met un max d'appli en native OSS, le reste, alsa via emulation (et ... c'est peut être que pour un nombre très limité ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Un type à déja testé en 2009 et ça tourne bien avec mplayer, donc avec d'autre appli, ça pourrait aussi bien fonctionner .. mais parfois, c'est vrai que cela ne doit pas marcher.

Test   :Wink: 

EDIT: quelqu'un a déjà tenté un Pulseaudio + OSS ? Est-ce que PulseAudio est nécessaire pour KDE ? Si OSS gère le mixage correctement (partage de la carte son entre plusieurs apps), alors, à quoi va servir PulseAudio, si ce n'est qu'a router via le réseau par exemple .. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un immense bourbier avec les couches software de gestion audio ...

J'aimerais le minimum :

- <apps|kde|...> => <OSS|OSS + emulation ALSA> => carte son

Quelqu'un y a déjà jouer ? Puis-je virer le flag "pulseaudio" ..  ou est-ce une mauvaise idée ?

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oui et non, tu met un max d'appli en native OSS, le reste, alsa via emulation

 

Donc, ça t'oblige à avoir à la fois Alsa et OSS.

Donc, autant utiliser directement alsa quand oss ne marche pas en natif ...

A moins bien sûr d'avoir une carte qui ne fonctionne QUE sous oss   :Confused: 

Faudra en effet que je teste ... un jour  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Oui et non, tu met un max d'appli en native OSS, le reste, alsa via emulation 
> 
> Donc, ça t'oblige à avoir à la fois Alsa et OSS.
> 
> Donc, autant utiliser directement alsa quand oss ne marche pas en natif ...
> ...

 

Pas spécialement, si tu considère OSS comme nouveau standard   :Wink: 

KDE me fait peur :

 *Quote:*   

> KDE4 uses Phonon, a multimedia layer that can use several backends like Xine or GStreamer that in turn can use PulseAudio (either by plugin or ALSA redirection). So:
> 
> KDE4 application -> Phonon -> GStreamer or Xine -> PulseAudio -> ALSA
> 
> Phonon is not competing with PulseAudio, it is a different layer that can take advantage of PulseAudio.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

A quand une nouvelle couche pour l'audio  :Smile: 

EDIT: ok, je commence à comprendre ce dont j'ai vraiment besoin :

- Phonon de KDE (l'interface QT/KDE pour le son)

- GStreamer (utilisé par Phonon)

- OSS (une des nombreuses sorties de GStreamer ; ce dernier va directement utilisé la carte son via mixage software pour laisser d'autre application utiliser directement OSS)

Petit schéma :

http://www.gstreamer.net/data/doc/gstreamer/head/manual/html/images/gstreamer-overview.png

On peut constater que :

- GStreamer peut utiliser un "flux" audio en provenance d'un serveur (Phonon par exemple)

- renvoyer ce "flux" vers OSS (ou ALSA)

EDIT2: encore d'autre info ; un site très intéressant pour la configuration (à voir) : http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Applications_for_OSSv4

Dans ce que je comprend, KDE utilisera Phonon ; ce dernier sortira directement sur OSS sans passer par GStreamer (mais c'est possible de le faire passer, mais totalement inutile ... on pourrait aussi imaginer remonter vers du pulseaudio pour redescendre, enfin, vers un haut-parleur ^^) ...

EDIT3: bah, c'est parti ... je test ... 

- ajout de l'overlay "oss-overlay"

- emerge du paquet "oss-devel" (version 9999)

- nouveau kernel avec retrait de ALSA (ainsi qu'un paramètre étrange OSS avant la sous-catégorie ALSA/OSS)

- recompilation du monde (une partie) avec -alsa, -pulseaudio, +gestreamer, +oss, +oss4

Ça compile .. au pire, si j'ai un problème, mon kernel "recovery" fait du ALSA ... et mon core i7 930 se grouillera de recompiler le nécessaire avec son petit "-j6" qui lui sature les 4 cores  :Smile: 

EDIT4: Wouhouuuuuuuuu  :Smile:  J'ai du son (avec la commande de test) :

```

loop en_vrac # osstest 

Sound subsystem and version: OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201011271615) (0x00040100)

Platform: Linux/x86_64 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sat Nov 27 17:35:54 CET 2010

*** Scanning sound adapter #-1 ***

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0 (audio engine 0): HD Audio play front

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1 (audio engine 1): HD Audio play rear

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm2 (audio engine 2): HD Audio play center/LFE

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm3 (audio engine 3): HD Audio play side

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm4 (audio engine 4): HD Audio play pcm4

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0 (audio engine 5): HD Audio play spdif-out

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout1 (audio engine 6): HD Audio play spdifout

- Performing audio playback test... 

  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47986.00 Hz (-0.03%)> 

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0 (audio engine 7): HD Audio rec select

- Skipping input only device

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1 (audio engine 8): HD Audio rec mix

- Skipping input only device

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin2 (audio engine 9): HD Audio rec mix

- Skipping input only device

/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdin0 (audio engine 10): HD Audio rec spdifin

- Skipping input only device

*** All tests completed OK ***

```

Donc, le sont Analogique stéréo AVANT et Numérique (via COAX) stéréo AVANT fonctionne, par contre aucun son à l'arrière pour le moment. C'est déjà bien   :Cool:  ... pourtant, il sait faire du son à l'arrière via le COAX => petit problème genre, réglage de la disposition, mais pas encore trouvé ...

EDIT5: quelques "info" :

```

loop en_vrac # ossinfo 

Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201011271615) (0x00040100) OSS_HG

Hg revision: changeset: 920:232d0de71550, tag: tip, date: Tue Nov 02 23:45:15 2010 +0200, summary: Misc changes to ossplay

Platform: Linux/x86_64 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sat Nov 27 17:35:54 CET 2010 (loop)

Number of audio devices:        11

Number of audio engines:        15

Number of MIDI devices:         0

Number of mixer devices:        1

Device objects

 0: osscore0 OSS core services

 1: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=18051 (18051)

    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio

    Vendor ID    0x80863a3e

    Subvendor ID 0x1458a102

     Codec  2: ALC889 (0x10ec0889/0x1458a022)

 2: oss_usb0 USB audio core services

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices

 0: High Definition Audio ALC889 (Mixer 0 of device object 1)

Audio devices

HD Audio play front               /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 0)

HD Audio play rear                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 1)

HD Audio play center/LFE          /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm2  (device index 2)

HD Audio play side                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm3  (device index 3)

HD Audio play pcm4                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm4  (device index 4)

HD Audio play spdif-out           /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0  (device index 5)

HD Audio play spdifout            /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout1  (device index 6)

HD Audio rec select               /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0  (device index 7)

HD Audio rec mix                  /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1  (device index 8)

HD Audio rec mix                  /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin2  (device index 9)

HD Audio rec spdifin              /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdin0  (device index 10)

Nodes

  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0

  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

```

```

loop en_vrac # ossdetect -v

Detected Intel High Definition Audio (ICH10)

USB support available in the system, adding USB driver

Detected Generic USB audio/MIDI device (BETA)

```

(en effet, USB en BETA   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ah, petite preuve que j'ai bien viré ALSA :

```
loop en_vrac # alsamixer 

cannot open mixer: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

loop en_vrac # dmesg | grep -i alsa

loop en_vrac #

loop en_vrac # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

oss_usb               117095  0 

oss_hdaudio           145234  0 

osscore               565160  2 oss_usb,oss_hdaudio

radeon                692385  2 

ttm                    51448  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         26031  1 radeon

drm                   182339  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_i801                7275  0 

i2c_algo_bit            4557  1 radeon

loop en_vrac # ls -l /dev/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 27 nov 17:43 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

```

 :Cool: 

EDIT5?: sans avoir configuré quoi que ce soit, j'ai du son sur Chromium dans youtube (mixé : je peux en ouvrir plusieurs en meme temps)   :Cool: 

EDIT6: eh ben, j'ai maintenant "mplayer" et donc "SMPlayer" ainsi que "OpenTTD" qui fonctionne à merveille, ainsi que mon navigateur Web, le tout fonctionne en même temps, si nécessaire  :Smile: 

Et non de dieu, j'ai une vidéo sur youtube qui me donne un son de OUF sur mon z5500, en numérique ... Ah, j'oubliais de préciser, j'ai jamais réussi à avoir du partage de carte son avec ALSA en numérique!!! Maintenant bien!!! (quand tout est en stéréo du moins)... Mais  :Neutral:  ça me donne des bass de dingue cet OSS   :Shocked:   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

Bon, voilou, j'en ai fini... pour le moment   :Laughing: 

EDIT: je précise que j'ai du matos assez récent (enfin uh .. je crois .. allais, 1 an ...)

Voici ce que j'ai réussi à faire :

- lecture simultanée sans aucun problème (que ce soit Amarok avec mplayer avec OpenTTD, youtube sur Chromium, ça roule!)

- mes logiciels favoris tourne en OSS natif

- ALSA est totalement retiré, sauf "lib-alsa" qui est utilisé par pas mal de paquet, même quand le le USE "-alsa" y est configuré

Voici les problèmes rencontrés qui seront à résoudre plus tard :

- la mise en veille casse OSS, en effet ; j'ai du effectuer un "restart" du service "oss" ... et j'ai du tuer les applications qui utilisaient "oss" avant la mise en veille ; après, ça refonctionne normalement

- kmix, de KDE, plante lors du réglage du volume via le clavier (c'est d'ailleurs marrant, parce que si j'affiche la GUI et que je joue avec le potentiomètre avec la souris, le volume fonctionne (virtual_mix0) ... mais avec le clavier, ça plante kmix qui rentre se cacher chez lui ^^ (problème à la con quoi)

- la lecture 5.1 via SMPlayer n'a pas l'air de fonctionner (pass-through) ; cela est fort domage pour les fims avec piste AC3/DTS

Les problèmes que j'ai résolu :

- les problèmes avec amarok ont disparu : parfois, après démarrage, j'avais du sous, ou pas .. 

- plus de conflit dans le son ... quand amarok allais pas, openttd ne faisait pas non plus de music ; cela est résolu

Impression de OSS face à ALSA :

- aucune configuration pour OSS (sauf dire au application : utilise OSS ... et encore, car vu le support ALSA retiré, il ne reste plus que OSS => il prend directement OSS)

- absolument aucun problème pour le mixage des différentes applications : tout beigne!

- contrairement à ALSA, OSS possède visiblement un contrôle de volume MASTER qui est "virtuel" => même en numérique (COAX), j'ai la possibilité de régler le son (général) avant d'atteindre le kit (comme en analogique quoi) ; avec ALSA, cela était impossible (sauf via l'application qui lisait la musique ; kmix et le controle volume au clavier ne servait plus à rien)

- la puissance sonore est sans précédant

- le son ne craque pas quand le volume est au max (ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)

- le virtual mix permet de configurer le son des applications via un master, mais aussi via application, en plus du volume de l'application elle même => bien plus configurable

- après recompilation des paquets pour KDE, je suis impressionné de le voir fonctionné au premier reboot SANS aucune modification après migration ALSA=>OSS!!! C'est assez incroyable, vu le nombre de problème que je rencontrais dernièrement avec ALSA et KDE/Phonon and co

En gros, il est maintenant claire, dans ma tête, que ALSA est à mettre de côté ... Utilisons OSS, il a vraiment l'air "stable" (hum .. si je puis dire, je suis en full instable ^^), sauf pour la mise en veille et la lecture 5.1 (kmix, perso, ça n'a rien avoir vu que le volume fonctionne bien).

Bref, j'ai voté POUR OSS... et j'espère que les problèmes restant seront vite corrigé ... Honnêtement, je suis très satisfait pour l'instant, vu le temps que j'ai passé!!! Cela m'a pris quelques heures, tout en me renseignant, créant un peu de doc, compilant et testant ce fameux OSS4   :Wink: 

J'ai une mini-doc ici : http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/OSS

Il n'y avait franchement rien de complexe à mettre en place OSS ; ce qui m'a fait le plus chier, c'est qu'il y a une mise à jour Phonon et KDE, et que tout les paquets ne sont visiblement pas encore envoyé => des conflits dans les dépendances ; j'ai passé une demi-heure à masker ces paquets avant la recompilation avec de nouveau USE flags   :Rolling Eyes:   ...

EDIT2: quelques précision sur les contrôles OSS avec pour exemple, Amarok ; voici le chemin du "flux" audio :

Amarok (volume) => OSS (volume virtual amarok) => OSS (volume virtuel principal) => sortie numérique COAX Digital => Kit Logitech Z5500 (volume principale + volume par haut parleur) => Ouf, les hauts parleurs  :Smile: 

Dans la table de mixage, au niveau du volume de l'application Amarok (virtuel ; le 2ème contrôle à franchir), on peut (après avoir décocher une case) passer Amarok uniquement sur le haut parleur gauche ou droite ... Il doit donc avoir moyen de mettre une application à gauche, une autre à droite   :Laughing: 

Bref, tout cela m'a l'air franchement bien foutu et fonctionnel "presque à 100%"   :Cool: 

EDIT3: je viens de tester "xine" en "pass-through 5.1" et j'ai bien du 5.1   :Surprised:   .. par contre, si tu touche au volume principal lorsque tu joue du 5.1, le son déconne totalement, faut vite le remettre à 100% ; pire, si tu lance un son stéréo par dessus du 5.1, ça déconne, mais ce n'est plus aussi simple de récupérer le son "normal" 5.1.

----------

## Zoboulo

oss4 n'a pas de gestion d'énergie, donc il est incompatible avec la mise en veille (suspend to ram). Autrement dit complètement inutile pour une utilisation grand public.

----------

## loopx

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> oss4 n'a pas de gestion d'énergie, donc il est incompatible avec la mise en veille (suspend to ram). Autrement dit complètement inutile pour une utilisation grand public.

 

Oui et non, tout dépend du public  :Wink: 

Perso, dans mon cas, j'ai fais un petit script qui tue "knotify" et "kmix", les deux principaux responsable du non redémarrage de OSS après être sorti de la mise en veille. Je ne suis donc pas obligé de redémarrer pour avoir du son => mise en veille toujours possible. Maintenant, c'est sûr, il faut que ça avance. 

Honnêtement, OSS est une solution valable, surtout pour un gentooïste! Je plussoi donc OSS face à ALSA   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poussin

Moi je ne fais jamais du suspend to ram  :Very Happy: 

(alors le suspend to disk et autres joyeusetés, encore moins, jamais réussi à faire fonctionner ce truc ^^)

Je devrais essayer OSS  :Smile:  c'est tentant.

----------

## geekounet

Oui, tout le monde n'utilise pas forcément un laptop, ni n'utilise forcément la mise en veille...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Moi je ne fais jamais du suspend to ram 
> 
> (alors le suspend to disk et autres joyeusetés, encore moins, jamais réussi à faire fonctionner ce truc ^^)
> 
> Je devrais essayer OSS  c'est tentant.

 

A une époque, j'en faisais jamais aussi, puis un jour, avec Ubuntu, ça a fonctionné tout seul ... et j'ai eu la même blague avec Gentoo ... soudainement, la mise en veille fonctionnait   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Oui, tout le monde n'utilise pas forcément un laptop, ni n'utilise forcément la mise en veille... 

 

J'avais justement pris l'habitude de mettre mon pc en veille quand je vais manger, etc .. maintenant, je perd le son a chaque fois   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Oui, tout le monde n'utilise pas forcément un laptop, ni n'utilise forcément la mise en veille...  
> 
> J'avais justement pris l'habitude de mettre mon pc en veille quand je vais manger, etc .. maintenant, je perd le son a chaque fois  

 

Pour si peu de temps en veille, ça n'économise pas d'énergie, c'est même tout l'inverse, t'en consommes beaucoup plus au rallumage de la machine que si elle avait continué à tourner.  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Je sais que c'est OSS et pas OSSv, j'ai dit ça pour dire que je n'avais jamais testé aucune version d'OSS, vu qu’apparemment c'est la v4

----------

## Ezka

www.chezmoiçamarchepas.com  :Laughing: 

J'avais testé OSSv4 mais pas de son sur mon ICH9 y a quelques mois ... depuis j'ai un peu laché l'affaire puisque ALSA fonctionnait. Mais j'ai une question, si tu compiles tes paquets avec les flags +alsa +oss +ossv4 ... etc et ton kernel avec le support d'alsa en module ... tu devrais être dans la capacités de switcher de l'un à l'autre, non ?

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Oui, tout le monde n'utilise pas forcément un laptop, ni n'utilise forcément la mise en veille...  
> 
> J'avais justement pris l'habitude de mettre mon pc en veille quand je vais manger, etc .. maintenant, je perd le son a chaque fois   
> 
> Pour si peu de temps en veille, ça n'économise pas d'énergie, c'est même tout l'inverse, t'en consommes beaucoup plus au rallumage de la machine que si elle avait continué à tourner. 

 

Heu la, faudra que tu m'explique, ce n'est pas du tout logique ce que tu dis   :Wink: 

EDIT: oui, sorry, j'ai vu/compris par après   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> www.chezmoiçamarchepas.com 
> 
> J'avais testé OSSv4 mais pas de son sur mon ICH9 y a quelques mois ... depuis j'ai un peu laché l'affaire puisque ALSA fonctionnait. Mais j'ai une question, si tu compiles tes paquets avec les flags +alsa +oss +ossv4 ... etc et ton kernel avec le support d'alsa en module ... tu devrais être dans la capacités de switcher de l'un à l'autre, non ?

 

Il y a moyen de switcher, normalement, mais au boot, si tu as le service alsasound au boot, il chargera les modules alsa .. pire, l'autodetection du kernel risque de charger les modules alsa et pas ceux de OSS .. puis, pourquoi avoir les deux .. c'est uniquement un cas exceptionnel : utilise l'émulation ALSA sur OSS   :Razz: 

EDIT: si tu compile avec le flag ALSA, et que les applications "préfère" ALSA, tu devra forcer à utiliser OSS ... ça doit être super lourd ...

----------

## debimax

j'ai voté ALSA

Après m'être fait ch** avec oss pendant quelques années Ce n'est pas pour revenir à oss. 

L'arrivée d'alsa a été une bonne chose.

Certe oss a sans doute évolué mais je ne testerai pas et ne reviendrai pas à oss.

edit:  Je disais aussi que pulseaudio c'était nul  et n'utiliserai jamais pulseaudio mais maintenant j'aime bien pulseaudio, donc je pourrais aussi changer d'avis pour oss.Last edited by debimax on Mon Nov 29, 2010 5:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

 *debimax wrote:*   

> L'arrivée d'alsa a été une bonne chose.

 

Non, l'arrivée d'ALSA a foutu un bazar monstre dans les apps multimédias, en cassant la compat' avec les autres Unix, obligeant les apps à gérer les 2 stacks à la fois, voire même certaines apps ont fini par n'utiliser qu'ALSA, devenant inutilisables sous Unix...

----------

## debimax

Je ne veux pas de librairie qt alors je fais en sorte d'utiliser des softs n'utilisant pas qt.

Si ton appli ne gère pas alsa (ou oss) alors change d'application.

hors sujet: pour l'audio moi j'adore mpc + un client pour lire (ario, gmpc, ncmpcc ....). Je n'utilise plus ni amarok (kde) ni exaile ni....

----------

## loopx

 *debimax wrote:*   

> j'ai voté ALSA
> 
> Après m'être fait ch** avec oss pendant quelques années Ce n'est pas pour revenir à oss. 
> 
> L'arrivée d'alsa a été une bonne chose.
> ...

 

T'es un borné toi   :Laughing:   .. mais ce qui est bête, c'est de se fixer à une techno, à cause d'anciens malheures ...

EDIT: pour pulseaudio, j'en ai pas besoin, je l'ai désactivé .. Je n'utilise plus que PulseAudio => OSS (si je ne me trompe pas) ou, direct vers OSS

----------

## Bapt

 *debimax wrote:*   

> j'ai voté ALSA
> 
> Après m'être fait ch** avec oss pendant quelques années Ce n'est pas pour revenir à oss. 
> 
> L'arrivée d'alsa a été une bonne chose.
> ...

 

Ahahahaha pardon, mais dire c'est vraiment vraiment ne pas connaitre l'histoire d'OSS  :Smile: 

Si l'implémentation présente dans le noyau linux étaient moisie ce n'est pas la faute d'OSS mais alors pas du tout  :Smile:  tous les autres OS s'en sont bien sortie avec de bonnes implémentations OSS sauf linux ...

linux eux pour palier à leur "problème" OSS il nous pondre esound (qu'on a lutter pour virer tellement ça puait) alsa (qui n'a jamais réussit à faire ce que tout le monde fait avec OSS) alors du coup voila moisie^Wpulseaudio pour nous casser les bonbons, et tout plein d'autres saletés.

J'ai du son qui marche bien juste marche sur mes OS et ce n'est pas grâce à alsa  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Flash AFP : "Le f.g.o fr vient d'institutionnaliser le Troll !" - Va falloir rajouter une balise à ce ryhtme  :Laughing: 

Vous allez voir que Trevoke va finir par être modo en 2011 :p

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ma part, mon interface MIDI USB n'est pas supportée par cette daube d'OSS. Donc j'abandonne.

Je fais de la musique avec mon ordi, et ça marche super bien avec Jack/Alsa et un noyau RT.

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, mon interface MIDI USB n'est pas supportée par cette daube d'OSS. Donc j'abandonne.
> 
> Je fais de la musique avec mon ordi, et ça marche super bien avec Jack/Alsa et un noyau RT.

 

J'aimerais bien savoir si OSS est actuellement activement développé  :Smile:   Le support USB est en beta pour l'instant ; ça ne saurait tarder   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## debimax

 *loopx wrote:*   

> T'es un borné toi   

 absolument    :Mr. Green:   c'est pourquoi j'ai rajouté mon edit qui dit que même si je dis niet actuellement il n'est pas interdit que je change d'avis un jour ou l'autre.

Perso je trouve ca bien qu'il y ait concurrence. 

Pour pulseaudio je trouve marrant (mais pas primordial) de jouer une musique sur un ordinateur et de ressortir le son sur un autre ordinateur.

avec mpd de jouer la musique qui se trouve sur un autre ordi et de ressortir le son sur l'ordinateur que tu veux.

Mais je m'écarte de la disction  oss<->alsa

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je fais de la musique avec mon ordi, et ça marche super bien avec Jack/Alsa et un noyau RT.

 Effectivement il n'ya pas mieux et je ne vois pas pourquoi aller ailleur.

----------

## geekounet

 *debimax wrote:*   

> Pour pulseaudio je trouve marrant (mais pas primordial) de jouer une musique sur un ordinateur et de ressortir le son sur un autre ordinateur.
> 
> avec mpd de jouer la musique qui se trouve sur un autre ordi et de ressortir le son sur l'ordinateur que tu veux.

 

Ça existe depuis bien des années avant pulseaudio ça, avec nas.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ça existe depuis bien des années avant pulseaudio ça, avec nas. 

  ou même le moisi esound  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Ou avec oss, un tout bête netcat dans /dev/dsp sur une machine distante...

Hé oui, avec oss, le périphérique est un bête récepteur à données, pas comme les trucs ésothériques d'alsa...

Exemple, un tout bête "cat" d'un fichier .wav (du flux audio non compressé) fonctionne parfaitement. Essayez de faire ça avec alsa...

----------

## kwenspc

grosso modo suis d'accord sur le fond: le vieil oss tout deprecated, alsa qui refait la roue et plus si affinité, les merdes styles esound/pusleaudio toussa... 

C'est bien jolie mais bordel: pourquoi ces guignols ont passés oss proprio aussi pour revenir en open source genre 10 ans apres? 

Sans ça on en serait pas là. (on en serait sans doute à critiquer oss tout seul hu hu)

----------

## geekounet

Le passage d'OSS en proprio c'était une excuse à la noix pour pousser ALSA, on pouvait très bien décider de forker le dernier OSS libre pour continuer à le maintenir et le faire évoluer. Les Unices de leur coté ont maintenu leur propre OSS, indépendant de celui de 4front.

----------

## debimax

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est bien jolie mais bordel: pourquoi ces guignols ont passés oss proprio aussi pour revenir en open source genre 10 ans apres? 
> 
> Sans ça on en serait pas là. (on en serait sans doute à critiquer oss tout seul hu hu)

 +1 Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le passage d'OSS en proprio c'était une excuse à la noix pour pousser ALSA, on pouvait très bien décider de forker le dernier OSS libre pour continuer à le maintenir et le faire évoluer. Les Unices de leur coté ont maintenu leur propre OSS, indépendant de celui de 4front.

 

Tu retournes un peu le problème, au final ça revient à ce que je disais: on leur aurait pas donné cette "excuse" on aurait pas eu alsa.

Juger de la qualité de l'un sur l'autre j'en sais rien (je sais juste qu'alsa c'est le gros bordel), mais amha on fait plus de trucs à avec alsa qu'avec oss il me semble. (enfin l'oss de l'époque, j'imagine qu'oss4 apporte un tas de trucs)

Sinon pour les autres unices, ils pouvaient pas vraiment se permettre de changer du tout au tout, surtout qu'à l'époque ils étaient en manque de dev ne serait ce que pour le reste (et même aujourd'hui, trop de devs préfèrent aller vers des bouzes comme pulseaudio ou autre...).

----------

## loopx

 *debimax wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   T'es un borné toi    absolument     c'est pourquoi j'ai rajouté mon edit qui dit que même si je dis niet actuellement il n'est pas interdit que je change d'avis un jour ou l'autre.
> 
> Perso je trouve ca bien qu'il y ait concurrence. 
> 
> Pour pulseaudio je trouve marrant (mais pas primordial) de jouer une musique sur un ordinateur et de ressortir le son sur un autre ordinateur.
> ...

 

J'ai appris, il y a pas longtemps .. qu'il y a plein de système de son qui transmette par le réseau ... moi qui faisait du X11Forwarding ...   :Embarassed: 

Je vais tenter le coup un jour, car avoir 1 serveur relié à une chaine hi-fi, ça peut servir ^^

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ou avec oss, un tout bête netcat dans /dev/dsp sur une machine distante...
> 
> Hé oui, avec oss, le périphérique est un bête récepteur à données, pas comme les trucs ésothériques d'alsa...
> 
> Exemple, un tout bête "cat" d'un fichier .wav (du flux audio non compressé) fonctionne parfaitement. Essayez de faire ça avec alsa...

 

Intéressant ... mais, ... avec un client Kubuntu (ALSA) ... ça risque de pas le faire ... et mert, mon serveur est encore en ALSA   :Laughing: 

----------

